# Harmony Herbicide in Rye - How long for results



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Sprayed my Rye with .5 oz acre of Volta, which is generic Harmony. Label recommends .3 to .6 oz/acre. 5 days later I dont see any effects... Anybody have experience with this herbicide? I would have thought by now I would see something. Most of the "weeds" are the little purple violet type things that are all over this area in the spring. Also some chickweed and other small ground cover weeds.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I believe it may take longer than 5 days to see results. Did you include AMS and surfactant in the mix ?? I need to go recheck some that was sprayed about two weeks ago. I will let you know how that is doing in regards to kill


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Added surfactant in the mix. Whats AMS? Ammonium Sulfate? No nitrogen added.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use this in all the Roundup and Harmony mixes. Actually we use it in just about all the mixes here.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You get it at Daniels? I just run the surfactant that Daniels sells... I would assume that even without Nitrogen the spray would be effective, or at least somewhat effective...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I took I took a picture of some spray 10 days ago 1 pictures along the edge of the field where I missed a little hen bit but you can see the kill starting on the stuff just to the left of it. The other picture is chickweed starting to die . PA Mike I think yours will be just fine if you were sprayed far enough ahead of the big rain


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks, makes me feel better. Rainfast time is only a couple of hours so hopefully I am good. Sprayed at 6 pm. At some showers early am the next day...

What is the name of the weed in your pictures with the purple flower?? We have that like crazy down here. Is it some sort of violet?


----------

